# Is fatigue an early sign of labor ??



## Amethyste

I am due tomorrow and I have been feeling so tired the last few days !! Apart from that, few back pains from time to time but nothing else.


----------



## SouthernC

I was so tired a few days prior to going into labor the actual day I went into labor i was exhausted didnt want to move until my contractions hit me with a vengeance.. Good luck!!


----------



## Amethyste

That is what i am worry about. That i get too tired on the actual day !


----------



## Mamoosca

I'm also due tomorrow. Spent most of today and yesterday in bed sleeping periodically!

Been having period and back pain on and off and lost some plug the other day. Doubt she will come tomorrow though :( So frustrating. 

Good luck hun!


----------



## Amethyste

Doubt mine will come up tomorrow and i was hoping she wouldn't come on valentine's day either (don't mind having my labor starting tuesday but i rather her bd to fall after valentine's day) . 

Well, i hope she is not coming tomorrow, my MIL wants to visit us before the baby comes up. OH agreed wed at first but i said no way, call her back cos i am having a sweep done on tuesday and i won't feel comfortable having anybody around the day after. TBH, i don't even want anybody around tomorrow, I am worried i am gonna feel sleepy all day, lol. Good thing it is only for few hours !


----------



## MaybBaby

hmm i kinda hope so ive been feeling shattered and my body is physically drained most days this past week, see i was getting gutted because i have been told so many times you're meant to have a burst of energy before going into labour,ive just been emotional,grotty moody with random cramps and backache :shrug: its bloody rubbish! lol xx


----------



## Audraia

I'm hoping it's true cause I've been exhausted lately! Hopefully that means my little girl will make her appearance here soon!


----------



## Elizax

I doubt it, I've been feeling wore down and fatigued with back ache since 39 weeks and still no sign :nope:


----------



## B l i n k

It can be a sign of labour for some women. :thumbup:
Fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## xdxxtx

It definitely was for me. Good luck!!!


----------



## devcaz

I had an energy blitz for 3 days last week and I can barely move past few days. I've been getting irregular back pain, cramps and pressure. Maybe I might go soon.


----------



## Katielouisa

God I've been over tired for three weeks! I hope its a sign my Nanna who has had five kids said you know when your due because your un comfy at night and can't sleep! But I'm still pretty comfy except for weeing hourly! Really hope these baby's come out!! Can't believe we have all knew each other since first trimester when our beans was a pip! x


----------



## dashnbohemian

I would have spent the day in bed if I could... 
& I am so sick of the cramps & pressure. :nope:


----------

